# Error : Netbeans 6.5 Profiler



## fbsd24h (Nov 19, 2008)

Error :​*Failed to inilialize the Profiler engine : Problem with a required JFluid installation directory or file /usr/home/fbsd24h/netbeans/profiler3/lib/deployed/jdk16/solaris . Original message : File does not exist *

in /usr/home/fbsd24h/netbeans/profiler3/lib/deployed/jdk16 only have below direcotories :
hpux-pa_risc2.0					
hpux-pa_risc2.0w
mac	
solaris-amd64
solaris-sparcv9		
windows
windows-amd64
linux				
linux-amd64		
solaris-i386	
solaris-sparc


- how to resolve this problem ?

$ uname -a
FreeBSD http://www.fbsd24h.org 7.1-BETA2 FreeBSD 7.1-BETA2 #0: Mon Oct 13 04:23:28 UTC 2008     root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

* I think Netbeans Project not support Profiler on *BSD .Maybe in future , FreeBSDFoundation will complete port netbeans to FreeBSD . If anyone have any instructions , plz write something  ...


----------



## anton0xf (Nov 19, 2008)

related discussion:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.c.../text/2008/freebsd-java/20080720.freebsd-java


----------

